# I've Found Someone Who'll Insure Chickens!



## mazzymoomoo (Aug 3, 2009)

lol, sorry for the caps! I'm just excited! lol

They are called Exotic Direct. 

There are more details but the main info for insuring my 2 Hens is:

£35 excess

£112.32 a year
£9.36 over 12 months.

I thought this was quite good. and the £35 excess i thought was reasonable, as for my cats we have £50 excess!

What do you guys think?


----------



## Birdie Wife (Mar 30, 2009)

On paper, unless your chickens are ultra-rare show types, I wouldn't have though it was worth it - you're still going to have to pay a £35 excess and virtually every breed I can think of in this country can be bought for under £35. Up to you though! If you're keeping a treasured pet, I suppose you might think it's worth it. I have friends near Edinburgh who paid over £900 for surgery on one of their ducks... hmy:


----------



## mazzymoomoo (Aug 3, 2009)

Well thats the main reason i wanted the insurance really. 

This is the first time i've kept chickens, and i don't know if i'm ready yet to 'deal' with one if they get quite poorly. I have White Cochins, don't know how rare/showy they are? I havn't gone for it yet, just wanted to get the opinions of you experienced folk first! lol

Also, one of the reasons is because on of my Hens is looking rather poorly atm. Heavy breathing, lethargic, head always hunched to her body as if she is always wanting sleep..... they are well waterd and fed, and are locked up at night, and let out in the day..... also so has orangey/yellowey poop, is that of any relevance? Its not always like that, she sometimes has 'normal' poop.......should i re-post this in another part?


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds like you have a sick chicken. You will need to check out your vets attitude to chickens, many won't treat them as they are so fragile, but instead put them to sleep, as treating with anitibiotics will mean the eggs are worthless and when they recover they are usually carriers. Sadly it is usually far better to cull and stop the other chickens from getting ill.

To be brutally honest £35 can buy an awful lot of chickens! And I doubt it will cover a pre-existing condition.

Hope the hen is better soon


----------



## mazzymoomoo (Aug 3, 2009)

we had to cull the Hen a day ago  Just got too bad and had no quality of life whatsoever..... so we're down to one now  lol

Need a new Hen and thinking about Ducks now too lol!


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your hen, its always awful when that happens. Good luck with any new ones and don't foret to thoroughly disinfect to stop any spread


----------

